# la finestra que menja la gent



## witeliduche

help me if you can. I have to translate this catalonia sentence  "la  finestra  que  menja  la  gen" or "la  finestra menjat".  what does it mean?


----------



## Namarne

witeliduche said:


> "la  finestra  que  menja  la  gen*t*" or "la  finestra menjat".


Good morning, witeliduche, 

Could it be possible some words are missing? It doesn't make much sense. 
"La finestra que menja la gent" --> The window people eat.  
"La finestra menjat" --> The window - eaten...  ("the eaten window" would be "la finestra menja*da*"; but it doesn't make much sense either...) 

It would make sense: 
"La finestra a la vora de la qual menja la gent" --> The window next to which people eat. 
Well, maybe even: 
"La finestra on menja la gent" --> The window where people eat.


----------



## Lexinauta

witeliduche said:


> help me if you can. I have to translate this catalonia sentence "la finestra que menja la gen" or "la finestra menjat". what does it mean?


"La *minestra* que menja la gent."  
"La *minestra *menjat*a.*"


----------



## Namarne

Lexinauta said:


> "La *minestra* que menja la gent."
> "La *minestra *menja*d**a.*"


Bona aquesta, Lexinauta! Tindria molt de sentit si fos "minestra" i no "finestra".  
(El participi femení de "menjar" és *menjada*).  

A *minestra *is a kind of vegetable stew. If it was *minestra*, not _*finestra*_, it would make sense: 
_The vegetable stew people eat. 
The eaten vegetable stew. _


----------



## panjabigator

Not to go off topic, but "minestra" could be "minestrone," a delectable vegetable soup.

Witeliduche, do you have any context?


----------



## Lexinauta

panjabigator said:


> Not to go off topic, but "minestra" could be "minestrone," a delectable vegetable soup.
> 
> Witeliduche, do you have any context?


 Hola:
No quiero irme del tema, pero de la única manera que la frase tiene sentido es suponiendo una errata. El término 'minestra' existe según mis diccionarios Català-francès-castellà (Barcelona, 1905), Vox (Barcelona, 1991). En cambio, para mí 'minestrone' es italiano.
Saludos.


----------



## panjabigator

Jo tampoc vull anar-me'n fora del tema, però només afegiré que "minestrone" també es un mot anglès (però clar que prové d'italià).

Salutacions i bona nit!
PG


----------



## betulina

You are all right, it could be anything (even "the window that eats people" ). As you all say, let's wait for Witeliduche to provide more context or correct it if it is mispelled. 

_betulina-mod_


----------



## smilerpunk

Hey, jo tampoc crec que tingui massa sentit aquesta frase sense context...But the first thing I thought about was a TV!!  ....call me crazy, but I understood it like "La finestra que *es *menja la gent"...

Waiting for a context...


----------

